# WI wolf vent



## wasilvers (Nov 27, 2011)

The great DNR of WI keeps telling us that the wolf population has NOTHING to do with people seeing less deer. They say they 'occasionally' feast on deer. Whatever. Take a look at these two maps and tell me the wolf population hasn't decimated the deer population.

First the wolf density...
https://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/er/mammals/wolf/wolf_map.htm

Now the deer density...
https://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/hunt/deer/fall_deer_per_DR.htm

Any person with one good eye can see the wolves have done damage to the deer herd. And they still won't let us hunt them down. There's a reason we killed off the population years ago.

This just gets me mad!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 28, 2011)

Look on the bright side. You don't live in MI, where the population has been decimated by hunters because the DNR is too greedy to reduce the amount of tags people can buy.


----------



## acabtp (Nov 28, 2011)

poor guys. here in the great state of new jersey we can hunt from the beginning of september until three weeks into february, most zones are unlimited antlerless. i can see three deer out my window right now. no wolves though, just coyotes.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2011)

acabtp said:


> poor guys. here in the great state of new jersey we can hunt from the beginning of september until three weeks into february, most zones are unlimited antlerless. i can see three deer out my window right now. no wolves though, just coyotes.



Take me hunting? [-o< 

I want to get one with a crossbow.


----------



## Ictalurus (Nov 28, 2011)

There was a great article in the Sept. edition of Outdoor Life titled the Deer Depression. It seems most of the eastern US is seeing less and less deer. They reported that 80% of fawns are killed each year by predators, and 80% of those are coyotes, which are not native to the eastern US. They recommended that every deer hunter should become a coyote hunter as well. I just got back from my annual hunting trip to Michigan, deer numbers were lower there also. It seems that predators, coupled with habitat loss is beginning to take quite a toll on whitetails.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 28, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Look on the bright side. You don't live in MI, where the population has been decimated by hunters because the DNR is too greedy to reduce the amount of tags people can buy.





Believe it or not the politics of DNR regulation goes beyond what most of us can even fathom. And I will guarantee there are groups that WANT to kill every deer in sight.


There is a bunch of science and numbers that show how incredibly insane it is to allow spearing Musky. Yet MI allows it, while so many other do not. And there are groups pushing for smaller size limits and increased bag limits.

Why does it not register to 'them' that they are fully capable of wiping out the entire population?


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 29, 2011)

I've considered taking up coyote hunting, but with the wolves close, I'd hate to mistake a small wolf for a yote. It happened to a few guys here in WI and they are NOT lenient on the mistakes. I've seen pictures of these animals that were mistaken for coyotes and honestly, in the field, I'm not sure I could tell the difference fast enough. I forget what the penalty was, but $10k, and loss of hunting for 5 years rings a bell.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

LonLB said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it not register to 'them' that they are fully capable of wiping out the entire population?



Because it's about putting tags in pockets. They don't give a rat's furry behind about the state of our natural resources, as long as they're still making money off them.


----------



## overboard (Nov 29, 2011)

welcome to the real world: come to PA. where we WERE known for sheer numbers of deer. oh yea, we still have plenty of deer, on posted property and developments, or in very hard to get at places, where you're going to kill yourself to get one out. oh yea, then there's the coyotes which the state says they didn't stock, but there's evidence to the contrary. gamelands up north are pathetic, compared to what they used to be, and EVERY gamelands in NE pa. has a development adjacent to it. when the deer start doing too much damage, they bring in shooters to get rid of them. this happened in hemlock farms. get used to it, bow season is buck, early inline is doe, rifle hunter-lots of luck. too bad that the hunters won't stick together. just don't buy a lic. for 1 yr. guaranteed the BS they're pulling would stop, and fast.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 29, 2011)

overboard said:


> too bad that the hunters won't stick together. just don't buy a lic. for 1 yr. guaranteed the BS they're pulling would stop, and fast.




100% AGREE!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

overboard said:


> welcome to the real world: come to PA. where we WERE known for sheer numbers of deer. oh yea, we still have plenty of deer, on posted property and developments, or in very hard to get at places, where you're going to kill yourself to get one out. oh yea, then there's the coyotes which the state says they didn't stock, but there's evidence to the contrary. gamelands up north are pathetic, compared to what they used to be, and EVERY gamelands in NE pa. has a development adjacent to it. when the deer start doing too much damage, they bring in shooters to get rid of them. this happened in hemlock farms. get used to it, bow season is buck, early inline is doe, rifle hunter-lots of luck. too bad that the hunters won't stick together. just don't buy a lic. for 1 yr. guaranteed the BS they're pulling would stop, and fast.




Sucks to hear that, but you have no idea what a crock MI is. The deer population isn't half the problem. It's the hunter population :?


----------



## LonLB (Nov 29, 2011)

Sucks to hear that, but you have no idea what a crock MI is. The deer population isn't half the problem. It's the hunter population :?[/quote]


That's the truth. Even in years past deer hunting suffered in more than just numbers. Every tom, dick and harry shoots a spike or button buck....And guess what, these are also the same guys complaining about the lack of quality deer.


----------

